# Von anfang an!



## HolyxHead (16. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich wollte grundsetzlich(abgesehen davon, wie gut man im programmieren etc. ist) fragen, ob es möglich ist, ein Comuterspiel mit C++ und UE 4 zu programmieren kann. Eigentlich müsste das doch gehen oder übersehe ich da was?
LG


----------



## XT1024 (16. November 2019)

Programmieren?
Wie wär es denn mit aussagekräfitgen Titeln, gerne im richtigen Unterforum und nicht für jeden einzelnen Gedanken neue Themen? 

Eigenes Videospiel/Engine war wohl nicht mehr gut genug?


----------



## Malkolm (17. November 2019)

Zur eigentlichen Frage: Ja, klar. Sehr viele (vermutlich die Meisten?) Spiele sind in c++ gedchrieben. Die UE selbst ist übrigens auch in c++ geschrieben.

Gegenfrage: Warum dachtest du es könnte nicht möglich oder praktikabel sein?


----------



## HolyxHead (17. November 2019)

Ich dachte, da dies nicht auf eine spezielle Karegorie Spiel bezogen war, dass ich es unter sonstiges schreiben sollte. Sorry


----------



## DKK007 (17. November 2019)

Die Frage ist eher, wie viel Wissen zu C/C++ vorhanden ist und wie viel Zeit man reinstecken will. 
Ansonsten nehmen einem die Engines schon recht viel ab.


----------



## HolyxHead (17. November 2019)

Also zum Wissen mit C++: Ich arbeite mit dem Programm, seit ein paar Jahren(also wissen ist vorhanden aber nur so als Hobby halt... ) ich habe jetzt da ja bald die Weihnachtsferien  kommen viel Zeit und Lust. Nach den Ferien würde ich dann nichtmehr so viel aber immernoch ganz ordentlich Zeit in mein Projekt stecken.


----------

